# JetBlue to add new bag fees, cut legroom in planes



## CHamilton (Nov 19, 2014)

JetBlue to add new bag fees, cut legroom in planes





> Despite the space reduction, the airline still has more legroom than most of its competitors.
> 
> Things might be getting a bit tighter in JetBlue’s cabins — and a little bit pricier for those looking to check bags.
> 
> The airline announced today that it is looking to add 15 seats to all of the Airbus A320 planes in its fleet. This would reduce the seat pitch — the distance from any point on one seat to the exact same point on the seat in front of it — from 34.7 inches to 33.1 inches.


----------



## jis (Nov 19, 2014)

So that places them about half way between Y+ and Y on United. As far as I can tell, depending on the aircraft type and seat layout Y+ varies between 37" and 34" on United. Y seems to be uniformly 31", except on 787s where it is 32".


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sad to see JetBlue join the big guys on their face to the bottom. I always liked them, but seldom flew them (I like to fly into Burbank in Southern California, not Long Beach).

I'm happy they aren't going down to 31 inches like United, which is just awful for a tall guy like me. I can't move my legs forward under the seat in front of me, so I feel like I'm trapped the entire flight.

I recently endured the 31 inch pitch from Seattle to Orlando on United. Mercifully my fiancee and I had connections in Houston and Denver so I could stretch my legs midway across the country. On one lightly booked flight I asked and received a free bump up to Economy Plus. When I asked again in Houston the gate agent was a jerk and refused to bump me despite having several seats available.

I didn't make a scene in the airport (I was nice as could be), I just suffered in silence on my flight home. But the next day I called and cancelled my Mileage Plus Explorer card. I'm happy to report I saved the $95 dollar annual fee, Chase bumped up my credit line on my AGR card and the morons at United still sent me my two anniversary United Club passes.

I plan to enjoy the complimentary snacks and alcoholic beverages before my next flight on Southwest, Alaska or any airline that's not United.


----------



## jis (Nov 19, 2014)

Man, if you pine for complementary snacks and limited inventory of alcoholic beverages found at United Clubs, what can I say?  If you happen to be Amtrak Select+ you would not even need those complementary passes to partake of United Club.

I am curious.... you are pissed off because they did not complementary upgrade you to a level of service that you are otherwsie expected to pay an upcharge for, and that made the gate agent a jerk? Really? Do you also then expect to get complementary upgraded to Amtrak BC or Sleeper from time to time and feel that the agent that does not satisfy your desires would be a jerk too?


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha. The United Club at Seattle is a nice place to wait and even if the free alcoholic beverages choices are limited... It's better than the alcoholic beverage selection at Amtrak's lounges! Heck, even the snack choices are a lot better.

I didn't say the gate agent was a jerk because she didn't bump me, I said she was a jerk because she was being rude to passengers (in addition to me).

I wasn't pissed off as much frustrated by the experience of flying with United.

Also, there's a huge difference between asking to be bumped from coach on Amtrak to a sleeper. That's like asking to be bumped from coach to first. You get a lot of services included in a sleeper or a first class seat. You get a few inches of legroom in Economy Plus... that's it. So instead of giving a upgrade that costs them nothing, they let those seats fly empty and frustrated a customer.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 19, 2014)

rickycourtney said:


> So instead of giving a upgrade that costs them nothing, they let those seats fly empty and frustrated a customer.


It costs them in the sense that, if people knew they could reliably get E+ seats free for the asking, there's no incentive for them to pay the upcharge fee.


----------



## jis (Nov 22, 2014)

That was my point. It is lost revenue. Using the same slippery slope argument one could feel miffed for being charged a higher bucket fare too.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

